# Few Questions and suggestions low frequencies



## danieltips (Dec 22, 2013)

Greetings to all,

after buying some bass traps and redoing my measurements I have some questions and also would love to get some suggestions.

First I would like to know what should I do about the very low frequencies (20 - 55 Hz range). How to treat them? Would I be able to treat them too?

Raw data








1/3 smoothing








1/24 smoothing








purple: right speaker
gold: left speaker

Second, what would you people recommend for the range 55 - 350 Hz. Should I buy some other stuff? Or is it workable?









I should also state that my room looks like this








and that I don't have a subwoofer.
Hopefully someone can share some knowledge!


----------

